# OH Sandy (storm chasers update)



## murphy4trees (Oct 27, 2012)

Thought it would be good to start a thread on this storm, as its expected to bring a wide swath of damage...

all updates and info are appreciated... I just picked up a few saws from the shop tonight and have a bunch of jobs to do pre-storm..


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 27, 2012)

not a fan of rain. no fun climbing in it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 27, 2012)

Gonna get my generator running today, and sharpen my pile of dull chains. Sounds like its gonna be a couple busy days. And to top it off the wife is due any day.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 27, 2012)

Would be awesome if it does the loop de loop right over us like that red line says.....






Screw it, not supposed to rain until late, I'm going riding.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 27, 2012)

You only get born once.. I would make that the priority... way too many unneeded c sections and check out the dangers of vaccinations ... all that ADD and autism etc.. caused by mercury in the vaccines.. and all the auto-immune disorders caused by confusing the body's intelligence... even the public health officials will tell you that your child is individually at MORE RISK for getting vaccinated. Hope the delivery goes well..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here ya go , just found this on the web ! GOD has decided that he is gonna go for a new record and "MURPH" down as many trees as he can do eyes closed so they could land anywhere in a 24 hour period , that's the latest forecast ! So I want ya out there sharpening those saws forward and backwards as possible , and tie up that pony and batton down the hatches !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> You only get born once.. I would make that the priority... way too many unneeded c sections and check out the dangers of vaccinations ... all that ADD and autism etc.. caused by mercury in the vaccines.. and all the auto-immune disorders caused by confusing the body's intelligence... even the public health officials will tell you that your child is individually at MORE RISK for getting vaccinated. Hope the delivery goes well..



Someone else was just telling me about how bad all these vaccinations are. Our daughter has autism. She is pretty high on the autism scale towards normal, but it still effects her. She is 3 and doesnt talk yet. Sure makes you wonder doesnt it.


----------



## Zale (Oct 27, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Someone else was just telling me about how bad all these vaccinations are. Our daughter has autism. She is pretty high on the autism scale towards normal, but it still effects her. She is 3 and doesnt talk yet. Sure makes you wonder doesnt it.




Please listen to you doctor and not Murph. Good luck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 27, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Gonna get my generator running today, and sharpen my pile of dull chains. Sounds like its gonna be a couple busy days. And to top it off the wife is due any day.



Congrats man


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in philly this weekend visiting the GF, talk about being on point. :msp_thumbup:

I brought climbing gear, a 200T, and plenty work clothes.

I like this one, and I know hurricanes.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 27, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> I'm in philly this weekend visiting the GF, talk about being on point. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I brought climbing gear, a 200T, and plenty work clothes.
> 
> I like this one, and I know hurricanes.



Your in Philly well that's sounds like your ready with a front row seat


----------



## gorman (Oct 27, 2012)

Right before a big storm hits my international dump needs the front of the engine replaced. Damn.


----------



## Scottscape (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll be somewhere over that way. Don't know where yet... its gonna be a cold one


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your in Philly well that's sounds like your ready with a front row seat



with a beautiful blonde.  we got got food, alcohol and a big fredericks order.... call me wed.


----------



## sequoia20 (Oct 27, 2012)

God is going to "Murph" down some trees! that is some funny stuff. Lets see what happens. Had to top a big oak today, already damaged that I did want to possibley come down monday or tuesday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Congrats man



Thanks. She is due tomorrow but we will see maybe it will be a hurricane baby


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 27, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> with a beautiful blonde.  we got got food, alcohol and a big fredericks order.... call me wed.



Wednesday? You got booze and food? I'm coming tonight! lol

Gotta stick home till I see what happens here, house in the flood zone and all, gotta take care of that first. Everything should be ready by tomorrow night to roll out however we want. Looks like you south Jersey and SE PA boys are in for a ride.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad I live in So-Cal!
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## GarethVW (Oct 27, 2012)

I have never done hurricane work and was contacted by a tree co out there. They are looking for subcontractors to help with the clean up. I was thinking of going out but wouldn't be ready till later next week. Then I don't know if I could make it out there it would depend on if there was power to so I could buy diesel along the way. But maybe we will just get work from it here. That would be more convenient.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2012)

GarethVW said:


> I have never done hurricane work and was contacted by a tree co out there. They are looking for subcontractors to help with the clean up. I was thinking of going out but wouldn't be ready till later next week. Then I don't know if I could make it out there it would depend on if there was power to so I could buy diesel along the way. But maybe we will just get work from it here. That would be more convenient.



OK, 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 28, 2012)

GarethVW said:


> I have never done hurricane work and was contacted by a tree co out there. They are looking for subcontractors to help with the clean up. I was thinking of going out but wouldn't be ready till later next week. Then I don't know if I could make it out there it would depend on if there was power to so I could buy diesel along the way. But maybe we will just get work from it here. That would be more convenient.



Who's they? The power company's?


----------



## GarethVW (Oct 28, 2012)

No, North Eastern Tree Service in Rhode Island. They said they contacted about 500 tree services to see if they could come help them with there contracts they have in Connecticut, New Hampshire and Rhode Island.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 28, 2012)

Saw a few dozen buckets and other tree trucks headed North when I was coming down Rt81 in WV yesterday. They must know something?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been windy since about 4 am here , it's just kinda grey and calm now but colder for sure , I went and filled the chip truck and chipper , filled the bucket the bobcat and the other chipper yesterday , 400.00 bucks so far in fuel alone , and the price jumped 25. Cents since Friday , man they are just pure ####ing scumbags , betcha it will be almost 4$ by weds again


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

Saw some guys taking out a dead oak this morning at 7am , they were down to wood , so they either started at 530am or did the top last night either way I was pretty Impressed to see how people wait til the absolute last minute to take care of things


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Oct 28, 2012)

I know of two outfits here in KC that are headed east for the storm work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a abundance of guys here already , so I think this state will be covered just fine


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's not that I don't like outta towners , but we have so many guys here already I just believe it would be a waste of time ! I mean landscapers are even sawing up trees for sure , I saw all the chippers are reserved for rent everywhere and other then saw parts and the models that suck there is slim pickings , I was smart enough to grab another 338 the other day so I am good for now


----------



## treemandan (Oct 28, 2012)

Fill your bathtubs up soes you have water to drink and flush the toilet.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 28, 2012)

GarethVW said:


> No, North Eastern Tree Service in Rhode Island. They said they contacted about 500 tree services to see if they could come help them with there contracts they have in Connecticut, New Hampshire and Rhode Island.



be very cautious of anyone who throws around numbers like that. I have never heard of, or seen North Eastern, that doesn’t really mean much, they could be totally legit but...think about it, how long would it take to contact 500 tree services? even if you only spent 10 mins researching and contacting each one it would take over 80 man hours. In my dealings with very large companies, they kind that could actually hire that many companies, they hardly ever contact anywhere near that many companies. Before you make the choice to travel to a storm for anyone make sure you pay very close attention to the details, if they throw out any numbers that don’t make sense, no matter how insignificant the detail might seem its a good indication of how they will handle more important details, like how much work there is and what your going to get paid. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MarquisTree (Oct 28, 2012)

oh yeah and stay home. not worth the trip...unless you want to work for Marquis Tree Service


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> be very cautious of anyone who throws around numbers like that. I have never heard of, or seen North Eastern, that doesn’t really mean much, they could be totally legit but...think about it, how long would it take to contact 500 tree services? even if you only spent 10 mins researching and contacting each one it would take over 80 man hours. In my dealings with very large companies, they kind that could actually hire that many companies, they hardly ever contact anywhere near that many companies. Before you make the choice to travel to a storm for anyone make sure you pay very close attention to the details, if they throw out any numbers that don’t make sense, no matter how insignificant the detail might seem its a good indication of how they will handle more important details, like how much work there is and what your going to get paid. Just my 2 cents.



Man your a buzzkill


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> oh yeah and stay home. not worth the trip...unless you want to work for Marquis Tree Service



Nice


----------



## deevo (Oct 28, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> be very cautious of anyone who throws around numbers like that. I have never heard of, or seen North Eastern, that doesn’t really mean much, they could be totally legit but...think about it, how long would it take to contact 500 tree services? even if you only spent 10 mins researching and contacting each one it would take over 80 man hours. In my dealings with very large companies, they kind that could actually hire that many companies, they hardly ever contact anywhere near that many companies. Before you make the choice to travel to a storm for anyone make sure you pay very close attention to the details, if they throw out any numbers that don’t make sense, no matter how insignificant the detail might seem its a good indication of how they will handle more important details, like how much work there is and what your going to get paid. Just my 2 cents.



Good points Marquis, also how the heck are you supposed direct and look after that many co's? Where would they all sleep? Eddies house? Let alone paying all them afterwards!


----------



## Tree Services (Oct 28, 2012)

The companies that are traveling for storm work, what do you tell your existing clients? "Sorry Mr. Smith, I know you have been waiting for tree work for 3 weeks, but we have a case of gold fever and will get back to you in a month." Sounds like a bad long term business plan.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 28, 2012)

Tree Services said:


> The companies that are traveling for storm work, what do you tell your existing clients? "Sorry Mr. Smith, I know you have been waiting for tree work for 3 weeks, but we have a case of gold fever and will get back to you in a month." Sounds like a bad long term business plan.



They tell them what they want, what do you care? If they wanna chase 'em, that is their biz, who are you to knock it?
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> They tell them what they want, what do you care? If they wanna chase 'em, that is their biz, who are you to knock it?
> Jeff



I think a semicolon instead of a comma shoulda got put between "want" and "what". And mebbe between "biz" and "who" too.


----------



## deevo (Oct 28, 2012)

Tree Services said:


> The companies that are traveling for storm work, what do you tell your existing clients? "Sorry Mr. Smith, I know you have been waiting for tree work for 3 weeks, but we have a case of gold fever and will get back to you in a month." Sounds like a bad long term business plan.



I have done it a lot. Once the insurance guy who gives me all the work calls, we finish what we are doing, then I go do a size up etc... see what we need. Most customers understand and 70% of my income is from insurance work. I only do residential stuff to fill in between everything else. Most I have ever been away is a week. I don't storm chase though. Everything I do is through insurance


----------



## Tree Services (Oct 28, 2012)

Most outfits are backlogged 3-4 weeks. Just didn't understand the short term gain at the expense of long term loyal clients. Jeff, this was more a question for owners not employees.


----------



## deevo (Oct 28, 2012)

Tree Services said:


> Most outfits are backlogged 3-4 weeks. Just didn't understand the short term gain at the expense of long term loyal clients. Jeff, this was more a question for owners not employees.



Believe me they will understand. I put it this way to them, what if the tree was on your house/car/pool/boat house/whatever? I have never had any negative feedback doing this. I also usually discount my original price a bit to make them happy. Storm work is great $


----------



## capecodtree (Oct 28, 2012)

*storm work*

I don't chase storm work. We are slammed as it is. I will do storm work if it is local and of course take care of my clients. It's all about getting paid. Most of my clients pay what I bill them, for the rest If they don't sign my proposal I move on. Their tree isn't on my house. I do sub out the log truck to some large nation wide companies in our area, but I know I will not get paid for 60 days. I chock that up to building relationships. 
When cape cod was pin pointed for a direct hit last week my phone was ringing off the hook for pre storm removals. Since landfall was shifted to PA. I haven't got one call. As I write this there is no wind outside and only a slight drizzle. WTF?
To those of you who end up doing storm work be safe and watch out for downed wires, electricity is a deadly #####.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

Zale said:


> Please listen to you doctor and not Murph. Good luck.



NO NO... don't listen to either... do YOUR OWN WORK... doesn't take long with the internet these days.. Doctors are brainwashed by the "psuedo-science" of modern medicine.. study the history and follow the $$$... they are trained and licensed by a system whose singular motive is "profit"... research bought and paid for by big pharma etc... I did my work in this area many years ago and understand reasonably well how the system works and the history that got us here... science and medicine work within paradigms.. one day the average Joe will look back at the way medicine is practiced today, the same we look at blood letting, electro-shock, and mercury treatments...


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

lawrencetreeman said:


> I know of two outfits here in KC that are headed east for the storm work.



I met AAA Advanced tree co out of KC, back in 2004 for Isabel.. he's a big time storm chaser... any word on him these days?


----------



## Scottscape (Oct 29, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> I met AAA Advanced tree co out of KC, back in 2004 for Isabel.. he's a big time storm chaser... any word on him these days?



lol yeah he was in williamsburg last year trying to sell franchises and recruit my employees.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 29, 2012)

I met the assclown last year near Wmsbg. he was poaching every crew he could drive up to, him and his son. I remember his business card had only his first name on it....(John?)
thats REAL professional.


----------



## Zale (Oct 29, 2012)

Heavy rain, wind picking up. I hate waiting for the carnage to ensue.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Same here real heavy cold rain , and the wind is sneaking up every few minutes


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

do you think there is any chance of trees without leaves going over with lifted root plates, oaks, ash etc... I would think NO WAY, even with sustained winds


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 29, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> do you think there is any chance of trees withoIut leaves going over with lifted root plates, oaks, ash etc... I would think NO WAY, even with sustained winds



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a casualty , my beautiful deadora in front of my house is tilted about 2 ft , I am thinking I am shoot a rope up In it and tie it off to another tree over the peek of my house ! If I lose that tree I will be sick about it , and besides I have nursed that tree through 2 ice storms and now Sandy is gonna take er out


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

@ murph yea I think that trees without leaves will fall the ground is gonna soak , and that's that


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 29, 2012)

For sure trees without leaves are gonna uproot. It's already rained for a week straight here. But that doesn't even matter as half the trees here still have leaves.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

I think that trees without leaves will not lift... we just had a big wind blow though last year... took out a lot of the weak tress/root sytems


----------



## Zale (Oct 29, 2012)

They're calling for sustained winds of 50mph in our area with gusts to 70mph. With saturated ground, I have no doubt tees without leaves are going to come down.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> I think that trees without leaves will not lift... we just had a big wind blow though last year... took out a lot of the weak tress/root sytems



You should moonlight as a weather man , you can be dead wrong 70 percent of the time and still make decent money


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

I heard the fishing in bel mar NJ is pretty kick ass this morning


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear MDS's obama is going to take credit for the storm, saying he created jobs for out of work tree men. @ Murph the problem is not just the wind and rain its how long it could last... up to 36 hours of high winds and rain, then I say with out a doubt trees can be uprooted leaves or not... plus around here not all the leaves have fallen or even turned yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey 101,

You didn't blow or float away did you?


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 29, 2012)

Will be coming soon as we button up here.....Be safe. We've chased a many and this one looks nasty.Good luck to those riding it out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 29, 2012)

l2edneck said:


> Will be coming soon as we button up here.....Be safe. We've chased a many and this one looks nasty.Good luck to those riding it out.



Are you storm chasing?


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 29, 2012)

Every chance I get.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 29, 2012)

As many tree services are around here, i would be supprised if you get much work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 29, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> As many tree services are around here, i would be supprised if you get much work.



Yea I am still here , I went to a HOA meeting with the landscaper , they are expecting us to be on top of #### tomorrow morning , and apparently are willing to pay for quick service if needed , I didn't have to say anything it was just a meeting where I was talked at , not talked too . There is a site they also manage close to Mays Landing that has already had some major tree and flood damage , but I say that #### can wait til morning !


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 29, 2012)

Our equipment will get us plenty of work. But tell ya the truth its just not impressing me. Looks like another Irene where the media hyped a bunch of flooding.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

sailboat with the sails down can't go bye-bye..

that said, I did cover the root plate on one of the backyard oaks with a slight lean to the house, using a big tarp... quick and easy... if only to make me feel a little better... pruned it last year the night before Irene hit... took plenty off the branch tips... not a leaf on her tonight


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2012)

lights just gave a little flicker... less than 130,000 power outages in PA right now.... close to 500,000 in NY... she's has yet to make land... gonna be quite a ride


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 29, 2012)

Good Luck Murph we was lookin to come to yer neck of the woods so keep me posted. We got people near allentown. Right now we are on the fence.Wed be comin with a 40ton rear mount crane 42 ft altec 2 A300 bobcats and housing for the 9 of us.Just dont wanna spend 5000.00 to just break even like Irene.We have work here but not sure when it goes for the season.Nice storm would make for a good x-mas.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Oct 29, 2012)

Outages up here in Sarnia and Toronto.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 29, 2012)

l2edneck said:


> Good Luck Murph we was lookin to come to yer neck of the woods so keep me posted. We got people near allentown. Right now we are on the fence.Wed be comin with a 40ton rear mount crane 42 ft altec 2 A300 bobcats and housing for the 9 of us.Just dont wanna spend 5000.00 to just break even like Irene.We have work here but not sure when it goes for the season.Nice storm would make for a good x-mas.



I think the media is being over dramatic


----------



## GuilfordTree (Oct 29, 2012)

I live in a shoreline town in ct we are getting are a$$'s handed to us with trees down in the road and yards have had 5 calls in the last 2 hours for work gonna be a busy few days if the calls keep up


----------



## bert0168 (Oct 29, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think the media is being over dramatic



Maybe, but right now we've got the worst winds I've seen since we've lived here 17 yrs.

Just lost power, running on the gen and THIS is the first time for that in 17 yrs too!


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 29, 2012)

No really major winds yet here, few big gusts. Just got a tree on house call to look at in the morning. Power has gone out about 8-9 times here.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 29, 2012)

GuilfordTree said:


> I live in a shoreline town in ct we are getting are a$$'s handed to us with trees down in the road and yards have had 5 calls in the last 2 hours for work gonna be a busy few days if the calls keep up



not much here in the South Windsor area, had the strong winds but powers still on and really havent heard of much around me either but wind is switching to the south now.


----------



## Dutch295 (Oct 29, 2012)

we left pittsburgh about 5 pm yesterday (me and a bunch of old high school buddies went to the skins / steelers game ... well atleast Cooley is back) got a kick out of all the Asplundh trucks headed east ( solo in the cab, no chipper attached, lead pick up, a few different convoys). Left Richmond about 5 a.m. and during the lighted portion south of Richmond and into Petersburg I got tired of seeing bucket trucks headed north on I-95. When I hit the carolina border it was starting to get light and I bet I saw one convoy of fifty buckets in one spurt headed north. Irene smoked us like a cheap cigar last year... if you plan on chasing it and don't already have a smart phone / credit card swipe set up combo (square , intuit etc.) you may want to consider it. My sister is in chesepeake beach, md and though she can't give a detailed report at this time (they are hunkered down) she thinks it's going to be pretty bad. Good luck all... my azz is staying right here.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Oct 29, 2012)

masoncarol said:


> I'm skeptical but will be prepared.



Same here it's not even raining at my house just a slight breeze. I'm prepared as well got a sixer and a hungry man dinner To be honest I was preparing for the 49 er cardinal game tonight. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 30, 2012)

We lost power for 3 hours last night. Some good gust but nothing really big. A few trees down. Some flooding in the normal spots. Phone hasnt rang yet but when I drove home from the hospital last night, it was like a ghost town. Wish it was like that all the time around here, cause then i wont have the feeling all the time about being crowded and wanting to move to Alaska.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 30, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> We lost power for 3 hours last night. Some good gust but nothing really big. A few trees down. Some flooding in the normal spots. Phone hasnt rang yet but when I drove home from the hospital last night, it was like a ghost town. Wish it was like that all the time around here, cause then i wont have the feeling all the time about being crowded and wanting to move to Alaska.



Congratulations on the new brush dragger. We had almost nothing high winds and a few small branches down, and I am happy.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2012)

With the first real gust the power went down in my hood, had the generator prepped, flashlight batteries charged and firewood stocked. I had to run it for an hour to keep the phone on and the ice cream frozen but they had it back on in about 2 hours. 
Phone started ringing about 8 am this morning, I am just getting back from clearing drives and looking at damage of which there is quite a good bit. There are tons without power still and alot of roads are closed.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sandy hit Northeast Ohio last night, plenty of work up on the lake as the winds got too be pretty fierce. We are headed up there tomorrow I believe. Most of the damage was uprooted pines. I did see a willow that went straight through a barn. 

Cleared a driveway first thing this morning, then meet the bucket truck for a few uprooted/leaning spruces (near powerlines and lots of good trees below). Still had good winds this morning, had me pucker a couple times about 50ft up in the bucket but the removals went smooth. Eyed up the scenario, created a game plan and executed it.


----------



## Zale (Oct 30, 2012)

Never lost power. Very little damage.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2012)

If there is a fallen tree tangled up in a house drop would you touch it with verification that the power was off?
Even if the power was knocked out to the house? I mean, how do you know its not gonna back on while you're working on it?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Here ya go , just found this on the web ! GOD has decided that he is gonna go for a new record and "MURPH" down as many trees as he can do eyes closed so they could land anywhere in a 24 hour period , that's the latest forecast ! So I want ya out there sharpening those saws forward and backwards as possible , and tie up that pony and batton down the hatches !



Apparently God doesn't have the finesse Ole' Murph has.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 30, 2012)

We did well today we cleaned up Bradford's and a soft rooted ash tree , and when I say well it was a easy day for good money and the people were thrilled , tomorrow same thing , and the next day and the next and the next , plenty of pear gonna get the saw


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good storm plenty of work !


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Good storm plenty of work !



Good storm? Dude, people died, many lost their homes, need I go on on you selfish, greedy, insensitive, ####?
Jeff


----------



## TreeSurfer (Oct 30, 2012)

totally agreed jeff. :taped::bang:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2012)

TreeSurfer said:


> totally agreed jeff. :taped::bang:



I don't mind people making money, but why brag about other's mis-fortunes? Keep it to yourself. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good storm? Dude, people died, many lost their homes, need I go on on you selfish, greedy, insensitive, ####?
> Jeff



Well it was a good storm, I mean it did exactly what a good storm should do... just sucks for us to be in its way.

I think the death toll is around 40, some were crushed by falling trees. There were some hardheads who ignored the mandatory evacuation and then cried for help later. I think that's pretty bad. I mean if you're gonna stay then stay.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Oct 30, 2012)

I dont really think he means it was a "good" storm but maybe a big storm. Sorta like when people say wicked. Wicked could mean cool and it could mean violent. Just a diff context.


----------



## GuilfordTree (Oct 30, 2012)

treemandan said:


> If there is a fallen tree tangled up in a house drop would you touch it with verification that the power was off?
> Even if the power was knocked out to the house? I mean, how do you know its not gonna back on while you're working on it?



Absolutely not, power may be out but Joe Schmo with his generator without a back feed shut off switch can be energizing that line back through from his house to the street.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good storm? Dude, people died, many lost their homes, need I go on on you selfish, greedy, insensitive, ####?
> Jeff



So what your saying Jeff if a ####ing typhoon blows through your neck of the woods and you make enough to pay your bills for a month or so that's your fault for doing your job ? How dare you call me out like that #### that , that's bull#### , I wouldn't dare ever do that to you , I have always been mindful of others and always tried to help where I can , and you make me out to be a jerkoff well #### that and now you can put me on ignore ! I mean WTF?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 30, 2012)

And you wanna know what else Jeff your a damn hypocrite , I saw you post pics of damaged trees getting plucked with a crane , and you want us to believe your boss doesn't like to do work like that , man you really just lit my ####ing fire man so believe me let's just let it drop , I have spoke to at least 6 members of this today alone and are all thankful for this work , I need it they need it we all need it !


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 30, 2012)

Not like we wished it on any particular people to get hit (well maybe 101 did) but I'll take all I can get. Great storm , bring it on! I had the misfortune of a tree falling in my driveway and screwing up some of my dogwoods, does that make it better?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 30, 2012)

Its been a long hard day in the rain helping people put their lives back in order. Rest up and have a good night. Stay safe tomorow.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> So what your saying Jeff if a ####ing typhoon blows through your neck of the woods and you make enough to pay your bills for a month or so that's your fault for doing your job ? How dare you call me out like that #### that , that's bull#### , I wouldn't dare ever do that to you , I have always been mindful of others and always tried to help where I can , and you make me out to be a jerkoff well #### that and now you can put me on ignore ! I mean WTF?



Nah Dumb-a s s, I would not brag about like a greedy little B,,,
Jeff 

BTW,, you are not mindful of other's.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah Dumb-a s s, I would not brag about like a greedy little B,,,
> Jeff
> 
> BTW,, you are not mindful of other's.



Whatever Jeff I refuse to have a name calling war with you , your not gonna bait me into getting banned , I have already seen that trick you pull on others that are not as witty as me ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> And you wanna know what else Jeff your a damn hypocrite , I saw you post pics of damaged trees getting plucked with a crane , and you want us to believe your boss doesn't like to do work like that , man you really just lit my ####ing fire man so believe me let's just let it drop , I have spoke to at least 6 members of this today alone and are all thankful for this work , I need it they need it we all need it !



I get it, I guess seeing this all on tv and then hear you say 'Good storm', pissed me off. So there, yeah, we both pissed each other off.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2012)

Spent all day yesterday looking at jobs and getting the bucket back from having the boom hoses done. Got Blakey upstairs crashed out still. We're rolling out to help rescue a couple old lesbo's with a good sized oak across their driveway this am (not hot.. go figure). Got some other jobs on the burner from this thing too. See what transpires.

Oh, and finally got the load of concrete, fencing and vines off the chip truck. They gave me half weight, on account of the concrete. Not bad, actually walked away with $156 cash for that mess!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 31, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I get it, I guess seeing this all on tv and then hear you say 'Good storm', pissed me off. So there, yeah, we both pissed each other off.
> Jeff



No hardly , you didn't piss me off , after I snapped out I watched Eward Scissorhands for a bit and went to bed with a big fat smile on my face , now I am up #### showered and shaved ready to go work the "good storm" day 2 ! That's my new way of signing work orders and bills "the good storm" ?


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 31, 2012)

we got some damage, which will keep us busy for a week or maybe a little more... BUT considering we were supposed to get a direct hit from a category one there is very little damage. I've been to huricanes like yugo, Isabel, Charlie, Jean, Fracis that would drop your jaw as you drove around looking at total devastation... so far I've had one tree on a house... (actually through a house... cut the garage in half and totalled both cars, as the family slept in the basement) and maybe 6-8 across driveways... no cranes needed here.. not worth traveling for etc.. most of the root plates that lifted were spruce, some pine.. most deciduous damage came from decay at the base, very few broken limbs/hangers, actually almost none.. Roads were very drivable all day yesterday, a bunch of detours and seemed like the townships were slow to get the easy ones cleared.. CERTAINLY NOT WORTH TRAVELING TO. Maybe the damage is worse in other places.. it almost seemed like the storm hit Jersey hard, then split with a lot of damage in NY and Conn, and some in Maryland and No Va.. as far as I could tell there were no sustained winds of 85 mph for 36 hours here... not even close... there were a few gusts here and there, but mostly the rain fell straight, not even that hard either, just for a long time...


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Oct 31, 2012)

The weather channel estimated 7000 trees downed!!
The crews from here in KC had contracts before they left, Have done storm clean up many times and would not have taken 5 crews out if it wasn't worth their time to go.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a summary from someone that stayed hoe the whole time and watched the news:

Sandy has really hit the East Coast from the Carolinas through the New England states have been hit with abandon. 7.4 million people are without power. New York and New Jersey have been hit worst than any other time in the history of our country. They think it will be ten or more days before everyone has his electricity turned on. That is really bad for a city like NYC with all those high rises.

Hurricane Irene, for which I had to evacuate Avalon in the summer of 2011, did more damage to Pennsylvania than Sandy has. Cars parked outside look as if they have been painted in gold and brown leaves. 

Quite a few residents of Atlantic City refused to leave and were staying put to weather the storm and they found themselves stranded there in great danger late last night when all the roads were closed and no one was able to rescue them. Then the mayor allowed some of them to go to Rescue Centers and the Governor was furious because he believed that the mayor asked people to go there to seek refuge from the storm. Even though the worst of the 
storm is over, those people in Atlantic City are in harms way today because it will flood again at high tide. Search and Rescue teams have been sent there today to look for people. The moral of this story is to obey the laws. The governor has sent in four rescue boats and 21 State Troopers to rescue them. Beach blocks look like rivers with fast moving currents of rain water. 

In the Philadelphia area, collapsing trees have been the most treacherous hazard.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 31, 2012)

lawrencetreeman said:


> The weather channel estimated 7000 trees downed!!
> The crews from here in KC had contracts before they left, Have done storm clean up many times and would not have taken 5 crews out if it wasn't worth their time to go.



Wherever they are heading, its not to Philly! That's all I AM saying... Jersey, NY maybe... I wish em all luck and getting the job done and getting home safely


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Oct 31, 2012)

They are in the NY area.
We just wish all involved in the clean up to be safe!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 31, 2012)

Its almost like sandy was playing hop scotch and jumped right over top of us. The news media always shows the worst devistation that they can. There was very few trees down around here, and the ones that did come down should have been removed years ago. The news showed a Norway spruce that fell onto a house, and it had not one needle on it.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 31, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Spent all day yesterday looking at jobs and getting the bucket back from having the boom hoses done. Got Blakey upstairs crashed out still. We're rolling out to help rescue a couple old lesbo's with a good sized oak across their driveway this am (not hot.. go figure). Got some other jobs on the burner from this thing too. See what transpires.
> 
> Oh, and finally got the load of concrete, fencing and vines off the chip truck. They gave me half weight, on account of the concrete. Not bad, actually walked away with $156 cash for that mess!!



Those guys usually are pretty decent, its when you try to screw em they get pissed. I aim to be very respectable to the old canker sore sitting up behind the window watching the scales. He can turn mean quick! Last time I was there he sent someone packing, it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Zale (Oct 31, 2012)

Took one 24" red oak off a house today and I'll have everything cleaned up by the end of the week. I'm very thankful it turned out the way it did for my area. I hate storm work.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 2, 2012)

On the fence still, Got ready to roll and got bombareded with over 20k here,My salesman is in upstate new york closing and im buried alive.He should be around 30k closed 2morrow and my equip is a day out. Gotta love the tree biz,starvin or losing.....Glad to here everybody is busy,nice little economy boost. Condolences to those who lost family and friends.(Oh n just on a different topic,all yall need to stop bein #####es and and handle yer crybaby #### some where else,this is a storm thread. Not a My ####s bigger than yers ##### thread)


----------



## tree md (Nov 2, 2012)

We're in Atlatic city baby... And we're rocking!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 2, 2012)

tree md said:


> We're in Atlatic city baby... And we're rocking!


Where ya at ? Be careful down there lock your trucks up tight !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 2, 2012)

this is what sandy left for me this morning ! Thanks for that


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> this is what sandy left for me this morning ! Thanks for that



So that took about 2 hours, right?
Jeff


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Nov 2, 2012)

Im around Baltimore a lookin for some work....on the hunt....
Gotta be getting close. Im 865 miles into this and need to find my bearings.....Right!!!


----------



## Jace (Nov 2, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> No hardly , you didn't piss me off , after I snapped out I watched Eward Scissorhands for a bit and went to bed with a big fat smile on my face , now I am up #### showered and shaved ready to go work the "good storm" day 2 ! That's my new way of signing work orders and bills "*the good storm*" ?





Maybe thruout your work there, you'll get the opertunity to look someone in the eyes that just lost everything, maybe even their closest loved ones...just smile reeeeeeel big, and say "good storm!"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jace said:


> Maybe thruout your work there, you'll get the opertunity to look someone in the eyes that just lost everything, maybe even their closest loved ones...just smile reeeeeeel big, and say "good storm!"



On please ! Make a poster Or a Facebook post about it ! Because your message is lost on me ! No offense but I just puked .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Jace said:


> Maybe thruout your work there, you'll get the opertunity to look someone in the eyes that just lost everything, maybe even their closest loved ones...just smile reeeeeeel big, and say "good storm!"



And your spelling sucks , your heart must be a least 10xs bigger then your brain , you illiterate bastard :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a couple builders trying to get me to take on this oak tree that uprooted and is leaning on a house. Its pretty big, limbs tensioned on the roof with the rest sticking up like a full masted pirate ship. The trunk is long and big. I told them you need to get someone in there with a crane, trust me, If I say crane then its a crane and nothing short or its just gonna be sad and dangerous. 
I looked at it the other day and told them not to fool around, to call an outfit with a crane, that I couldn't help. They called me today to see if I would go up there and start cutting branches off so they wouldn't lose the job. 
Its a pretty straight foreward and easy job with the right equipment, its up on Valley Forge Mountain and apparently the insurance money is flowing like a broke dam so if anybody is interested let me know. I would say the job is worth 4k.


----------



## tree md (Nov 3, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Where ya at ? Be careful down there lock your trucks up tight !



10/4 on that.

Eddie, I am working around Atlantic city and staying Sea Isle. I am hooked up with an adjuster and staying in one of his houses right on the ocean... Nice digs and even better, it's free! 

Would love to hook up and have dinner before I get out of Jersey. I'll pm you my number.


----------



## tree md (Nov 3, 2012)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Im around Baltimore a lookin for some work....on the hunt....
> Gotta be getting close. Im 865 miles into this and need to find my bearings.....Right!!!



Forget Baltimore. I was there 3 days ago. Nothing happening there. All the damage is further north on the coast.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

Got a call about heading to ct from a buddy's friend that's a contractor there. He said he can get lots of work. Does anyone know if you need a lic to do tree work in ct? I saw on the news in long island a lic inspector was going around and handing out fines and court dates for not having a lic. Don't need that kind of problem. It is a very tempting proposition.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is the pic of the uprooted oak. I think the bulider/contractor is trying to keep all the money for himself which, in most cases, turns out sadly.


----------



## bert0168 (Nov 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Here is the pic of the uprooted oak. I think the bulider/contractor is trying to keep all the money for himself which, in most cases, turns out sadly.



I don't do tree work and even I can see you can't do it without a crane. :msp_blink:


----------



## mike_nelson (Nov 3, 2012)

heres a few from todayView attachment 260656
View attachment 260657


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 3, 2012)

tree md said:


> We're in Atlatic city baby... And we're rocking!



Hi Larry, Stay safe.
Was wondering about the fueling up out there. I heard that the fuel is being rationed. 
Jeff


----------



## bomar (Nov 3, 2012)

mike_nelson said:


> heres a few from todayView attachment 260656
> View attachment 260657




i hope you got that tree tied off to something i dont understand why your climbing that


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi Larry, Stay safe.
> Was wondering about the fueling up out there. I heard that the fuel is being rationed.
> Jeff



We usually haul it. Our one truck stores 2500 gallons, incase rationing and stuff like that happens. We are not up there but ran into plenty of work from it. In the summer it's just used to go from job site to site and refuel.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> We usually haul it. Our one truck stores 2500 gallons, incase rationing and stuff like that happens. We are not up there but ran into plenty of work from it. In the summer it's just used to go from job site to site and refuel.



2500? Really?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> 2500? Really?



Hey, it's big Matt, with the small.. ah never mind..


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Here is the pic of the uprooted oak. I think the bulider/contractor is trying to keep all the money for himself which, in most cases, turns out sadly.



maybe if you take weight off the top it'll stand itself right back up not sure why you have not already tried this:confused2:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> maybe if you take weight off the top it'll stand itself right back up not sure why you have not already tried this:confused2:



I doubt it. Me and Blakes just did an oak like that, the thing flomped down pretty damn hard! I bet that trunk is heavier and more leveraged than it looks in that pic.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

If that tree weighed anything it would be in the house not on it , if I was was closer I would smoke that tree with a bucket , and the crane can stay on real work , I just did a double 2 trees on the house and the larger which was almost 30" stood up 4 ft when we cleared the house the smaller stayed put I have the pics posted to prove it ! And no arguing a pic , Dan for real ? You walked from that I would snatch that 4K check right out of his hand by 5pm done LOL


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 3, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I doubt it. Me and Blakes just did an oak like that, the thing flomped down pretty damn hard! I bet that trunk is heavier and more leveraged than it looks in that pic.



haha I was joking, sort of... you should try


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> maybe if you take weight off the top it'll stand itself right back up not sure why you have not already tried this:confused2:



The hard part in getting the top off without doing anymore damage and even with a bucket that would be very tricky... not to mention making the cut that sends the trunk upright.
The builder told me not worry about causing anymore damage to the house but I didn't belive him.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

I threw a number of $3500 at the guy. Apparently Ricky tree in Kennet square must of been cheaper. I estimated that trunk from the house to the ground to weigh roughly 14,000 lbs not including root ball. I am sure I am on the high side.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I threw a number of $3500 at the guy. Apparently Ricky tree in Kennet square must of been cheaper. I estimated that trunk from the house to the ground to weigh roughly 14,000 lbs not including root ball. I am sure I am on the high side.


If you keep trying to retire off a single tree you will have to go to Connecticut to work you'll have bid all the trees around ya to high , and why wouldn't you just make the trip over the bridge here , man I was in Princeton junction today and they got nailed , we got plenty of gas a bit south of that but it's tricky to get fuel up there now long lines and you can only purchase so much at a time ! I was hanging with the Brickman subs and they have so many punch list jobs now its crazy we bagged 40 yards of chips today all Bradford's , some willows and a bunch of white pine !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Few more of that cluster from the other day , man that was a crazy thing to see all that tree and all he had was a few broken ridge vent


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 3, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> maybe if you take weight off the top it'll stand itself right back up not sure why you have not already tried this:confused2:



No way that tree is standing itself back up


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> If you keep trying to retire off a single tree you will have to go to Connecticut to work you'll have bid all the trees around ya to high , and why wouldn't you just make the trip over the bridge here , man I was in Princeton junction today and they got nailed , we got plenty of gas a bit south of that but it's tricky to get fuel up there now long lines and you can only purchase so much at a time ! I was hanging with the Brickman subs and they have so many punch list jobs now its crazy we bagged 40 yards of chips today all Bradford's , some willows and a bunch of white pine !



It was a bit high, I was planning on doing it tomorrow and have a 40 ton crane come in. If i knew i could get a weeks worth of work lined up out your way, I would be rolling tonight. You wanna line some work up for me?


----------



## mike_nelson (Nov 3, 2012)

bomar said:


> i hope you got that tree tied off to something i dont understand why your climbing that


nope,had to climb it couldnt get a crane out for the day and he wanted it off then but trust me we cot paid well for it


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was a bit high, I was planning on doing it tomorrow and have a 40 ton crane come in. If i knew i could get a weeks worth of work lined up out your way, I would be rolling tonight. You wanna line some work up for me?



I will tell you the exact same thing I told Blake's , I will help you anyway I can , you can park in my yard , I will give you all my spots to dump and for parts , hell you can even use anything I have to make money , BUT please do not ask me to plan or sell your day , I can barely keep myself on schedule I hate estimates and I hate scheduling ! But your welcome anytime you want


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> No way that tree is standing itself back up



Its possible though impossible to tell when. I would not want to on that roof cutting any of that. I am not sure what good a bucket truck by itself would do.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I threw a number of $3500 at the guy. Apparently Ricky tree in Kennet square must of been cheaper. I estimated that trunk from the house to the ground to weigh roughly 14,000 lbs not including root ball. I am sure I am on the high side.



You should be glad. Really.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

Probably should have told them $2000. Really probably wont have taken more then half a day.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably should have told them $2000. Really probably wont have taken more then half a day.



Sure, if you rolled up on time with all yer ducks... but you and I aren't able to do that. I really doubt you can hire a crane for under 1k and I would not have liked to watch you on that roof. It would have cost you 2k to do the job.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Sure, if you rolled up on time with all yer ducks... but you and I aren't able to do that. I really doubt you can hire a crane for under 1k and I would not have liked to watch you on that roof. It would have cost you 2k to do the job.



No way. That roof isnt even steep. I bet i could have been out of there with less then a $500 crane bill. That last storm cleanup job i did, the crane bill was only $1270 and that was for 10 hrs of crane time over 2 days. I bet i could have put $1000 profit in my pocket. Would have had to hussle, but thats the name of the game. Hussle on the ground work, take your time getting it down.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> No way. That roof isnt even steep. I bet i could have been out of there with less then a $500 crane bill. That last storm cleanup job i did, the crane bill was only $1270 and that was for 10 hrs of crane time over 2 days. I bet i could have put $1000 profit in my pocket. Would have had to hussle, but thats the name of the game. Hussle on the ground work, take your time getting it down.



Well I must be getting old because I wouldn't spit at that tree for under 4. #### everybody! And that roof is steep. AND that was yer friend who helped you last time with his crane.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

I call the crane service thats right down the road from the job. They are $140 or so a hour plus drive time. That was for a 40 ton crane. His drive time would have only been 20 mins, and 30 mins to set up. So i would be there would have been maybe $200 in to setup / break down and drive time.

That roof isnt no way steeper then a 8/12 pitch.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 3, 2012)

with a 40 ton crane ply wood that thing right up to the tree and pick it whole, set it down off to the side and pack that bad boy up and send it packin in under an hour 

if we did that tree, we would be cleaned up and out by break so a couple hours prob put a price of 2 on it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 3, 2012)

I figured on 5 picks. That way my ground guy could be chipping while we lifted off the trunk from the house.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 3, 2012)

I looked at a job Thursday afternoon. One of my clients called me to look at some trees on his neighbor's house. ~24" diameters white ash and sugar maple uprooted and resting on ONLY the chimney. The owner had called a couple other companies, but they all said they were too afraid to do the job for fear of doing major damage to the roof which BTW is mohagany. Told them 20 - 30K Called about getting the biggest crane my guys have... also need to build a pad to set it up on. Drove by this evening, saw an extension ladder and a coiled up 1" 3 strand rope laying in the driveway. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> 2500? Really?



Ya we got the truck off the local fueling company its older. But our equipment stays on job sites for months at a time sometimes. Our shop has in ground tanks i think they are around 5k gallons. 2500 you only need a single axle truck it isn't super heavy. Its just an international 4400 with dt466. We don't leave it full but if we had to go to a storm site we can pump it full from our ground tanks and take it with us.

When you start burning as much fuel as we do we buy bulk when the price goes down and try to ride out the high times on our supply. 2500 doesn't really last us that long Month? maybe a little longer sometimes in the winter. But we cant be driving to the pumps the closest diesel pump from my shop is 30 min drive. If we did that every morning it would cost me over 100$ a day just to get my guys to fill the trucks up.

I usually always put saddle tanks on any trucks i buy i think the kbooms hold 150gallons and the buckets are 100 twin 50 tanks. We can run the crane for a few days if we are just lifting before worrying about fuel.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya we got the truck off the local fueling company its older. But our equipment stays on job sites for months at a time sometimes. Our shop has in ground tanks i think they are around 5k gallons. 2500 you only need a single axle truck it isn't super heavy. Its just an international 4400 with dt466. We don't leave it full but if we had to go to a storm site we can pump it full from our ground tanks and take it with us.
> 
> When you start burning as much fuel as we do we buy bulk when the price goes down and try to ride out the high times on our supply. 2500 doesn't really last us that long month? Maybe a little longer sometimes in the winter. But we cant be driving to the pumps the closest diesel pump from my shop is 30 min drive. If we did that every morning it would cost me over 100$ a day just to get my guys to fill the trucks up.
> 
> I usually always put saddle tanks on any trucks i buy i think the kbooms hold 150gallons and the buckets are 100 twin 50 tanks. We can run the crane for a few days if we are just lifting before worrying about fuel.



nice!


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

Ben,
I'll take the job for 4K.. Monday morning..

D


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Nov 4, 2012)

Zale said:


> Took one 24" red oak off a house today and I'll have everything cleaned up by the end of the week. I'm very thankful it turned out the way it did for my area. I hate storm work.



Not a fan of storm damage here either. It sucks for a whole host of reasons.

Just sold a sizable job yesterday that is less than 3 miles from home. Great gig, good pay, and NO appreciable travel involved. Why would I leave the state to chase storms again?????


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> I don't do tree work and even I can see you can't do it without a crane. :msp_blink:



EVEN YOU huh?

We'll put that tree on the ground in less than 4 hours from arrival.. no crane.. no additional damage.. and kick back 10% commission to the dan..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> EVEN YOU huh?
> 
> We'll put that tree on the ground in less than 4 hours from arrival.. no crane.. no additional damage.. and kick back 10% commission to the dan..



Curious how you would get that off without a crane. I have a idea how i would do it, but would like to hear yours.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's a couple we did this week. Most of the damage around here was from uprooted trees, hardly any branches breaking like the last storm. We got around 5+ inches of rain during the storm.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Curious how you would get that off without a crane. I have a idea how i would do it, but would like to hear yours.



Like an Egyptian...

Treeslayer just sent me a vid of his last tree on a house... he called it redneck ingenuity... little different style, but hey, whatever works..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

I was thinking you could brace it up so it would stay on its own when you cut it off the house. But that would be alot of work to add braces.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> EVEN YOU huh?
> 
> We'll put that tree on the ground in less than 4 hours from arrival.. no crane.. no additional damage.. and kick back 10% commission to the dan..



I got your message, hope yer having a nice Calgon moment. I passed on that oak last Tuesday. I was thinking you would be to swamped to get on it quickly. I had thought they found someone else but when they called me back on Saturday I don't know. When I was there on Tuesday there were other guy's there who I assumed would take care of it. I went back on Saturday and a guy from Rick's was checking it out. I hope its being taken care of, if I had the crew and equipment I would have done it. I never put a price on it, my verbular estimate was around 4k assuming the stump and ruts were included. I think Rick's is doing it, I don't know what they are charging.
I hate to send anybody on a wild goose chase with promises and that oak is just one tree on a roof out of many so lets all just forget about.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I got your message, hope yer having a nice Calgon moment. I passed on that oak last Tuesday. I was thinking you would be to swamped to get on it quickly. I had thought they found someone else but when they called me back on Saturday I don't know. When I was there on Tuesday there were other guy's there who I assumed would take care of it. I went back on Saturday and a guy from Rick's was checking it out. I hope its being taken care of, if I had the crew and equipment I would have done it. I never put a price on it, my verbular estimate was around 4k assuming the stump and ruts were included. I think Rick's is doing it, I don't know what they are charging.
> I hate to send anybody on a wild goose chase with promises and that oak is just one tree on a roof out of many so lets all just forget about.



Your the one dangling that 4K carrot over his head , I would drop what I was doing and go and lay a smack down on it for that money too , and now " just drop it " you say , your a #### tease LOL! Oppps I just remembered none of us are supposed to show any emotion about this storm other then somber sad thoughts MY BAD EVERYONE!


----------



## bomar (Nov 4, 2012)

*kind of off topic*

but my brother sent me this pic of abunch of asplundh bucket trucks parked at a hotel in new york on standby and each truck had the outriggers down and upperboom up anyone know why they do this my guess is so they dont get stolen or mabe so people cant steal tool holder,bucket cover,insert,saw scabbord etc but i could be wrong just curious seems like a PITA to do that everytime they park
View attachment 260883


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

I believe they put there saws in the bucket and raise it up. Only a theft on very tall stilts could get to them saws. lol.


----------



## bomar (Nov 4, 2012)

oh i see they put all the saws in there makes sense


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I believe they put there saws in the bucket and raise it up. Only a theft on very tall stilts could get to them saws. lol.



ha all some crack head has to do first is rob the tools out of a carpenters truck first battery powered sawzall and they'll have all them saws :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2012)

Or ya just jam open the valve for the upper boom and then you jump the selenoid on the pony motor with a screwdriver it doesn't need to start to move fluid through cranking is enough and she will come right down to the cradle and BAM game over LOL!!! But you didn't hear me say that !


----------



## cfield (Nov 4, 2012)

bomar said:


> but my brother sent me this pic of abunch of asplundh bucket trucks parked at a hotel in new york on standby and each truck had the outriggers down and upperboom up anyone know why they do this my guess is so they dont get stolen or mabe so people cant steal tool holder,bucket cover,insert,saw scabbord etc but i could be wrong just curious seems like a PITA to do that everytime they park
> View attachment 260883



They only do it when parked over night, generally tbe buckets are packed with valuables like chainsaws and rigging gear. Kinda an old practice though, u can pin, padlock and key lock them up pretty tight nowadays.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your the one dangling that 4K carrot over his head , I would drop what I was doing and go and lay a smack down on it for that money too , and now " just drop it " you say , your a #### tease LOL! Oppps I just remembered none of us are supposed to show any emotion about this storm other then somber sad thoughts MY BAD EVERYONE!



I am not dangling anything although I can understand how a person could see it that way.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Using these old containers as temporary dams for a road that washed out.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was thinking you could brace it up so it would stay on its own when you cut it off the house. But that would be alot of work to add braces.



That's redneck ingenuity... as per dave's video... not really that hard to brace if you have the wood handy... especially if you can trip the cut from the bucket...


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I believe they put there saws in the bucket and raise it up. Only a theft on very tall stilts could get to them saws. lol.



TRhaty would be fun to park the 75'er right in the middle and take a peak under the covers... maybe leave a little note and some cookies..


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I am not dangling anything although I can understand how a person could see it that way.



That's OK Bro,
Next time... no assumptions ... bang 'em over the head with the price and ring me...even though I called you all kinds of names way back when... business is business.. you put money in my pocket and I'll put some in yours... Do me a favor and double check that job... Rick's price might have been higher than 4K. If he didn't start yet, we'll make sawdust in the AM.. just looked at pics of a job in Jersey that Bartett put $11K on, one tree...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> That's OK Bro,
> Next time... no assumptions ... bang 'em over the head with the price and ring me...even though I called you all kinds of names way back when... business is business.. you put money in my pocket and I'll put some in yours... Do me a favor and double check that job... Rick's price might have been higher than 4K. If he didn't start yet, we'll make sawdust in the AM.. just looked at pics of a job in Jersey that Bartett put $11K on, one tree...


Now don't you go messing with ol bartlett murph , they feed me well and I know what tree your referring too . LOL just kidding I got a in with a guy over here pretty high up and it works nice for me !


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably should have told them $2000. Really probably wont have taken more then half a day.




2 hrs for us.....4500 with rootball


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 4, 2012)

l2edneck said:


> 2 hrs for us.....4500 with rootball



Good for you. But i can tell you that you wont get it at that price. I can tell the guy is tight.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 4, 2012)

bomar said:


> but my brother sent me this pic of abunch of asplundh bucket trucks parked at a hotel in new york on standby and each truck had the outriggers down and upperboom up anyone know why they do this my guess is so they dont get stolen or mabe so people cant steal tool holder,bucket cover,insert,saw scabbord etc but i could be wrong just curious seems like a PITA to do that everytime they park
> View attachment 260883




check for leaks....cant have a boom set you down on a primary.....nasty stuff


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good for you. But i can tell you that you wont get it at that price. I can tell the guy is tight.





thats okay neighbor prolly got a smaller one for 6000 .....glad to hear plenty of business goin on....im up to my elbows at home but my crew is all in...ill try to post pics if they send me some.....be safe yall....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 4, 2012)

Years ago when I worked for the city, we left the bucket up to chec for leaks.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Years ago when I worked for the city, we left the bucket up to chec for leaks.
> Jeff



Yes, I remember now I asked this question before and that is the answer I got. If the thing comes down over night then they know to have it checked out.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> That's OK Bro,
> Next time... no assumptions ... bang 'em over the head with the price and ring me...even though I called you all kinds of names way back when... business is business.. you put money in my pocket and I'll put some in yours... Do me a favor and double check that job... Rick's price might have been higher than 4K. If he didn't start yet, we'll make sawdust in the AM.. just looked at pics of a job in Jersey that Bartett put $11K on, one tree...



No hard feeling bubbers, I don't even recall.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> That's redneck ingenuity... as per dave's video... not really that hard to brace if you have the wood handy... especially if you can trip the cut from the bucket...



daves redneck ingenuity - YouTube

here's a look... not how I would like to do it, but sure got the wheels turning about what is possible.... Thanks for showing us what can be done Dave!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> daves redneck ingenuity - YouTube
> 
> here's a look... not how I would like to do it, but sure got the wheels turning about what is possible.... Thanks for showing us what can be done Dave!



Not how you'd do it ? You would rather waste a grand on a crane instead of maybe fifty bucks in lumber ? And it got your wheels moving seeing someone use a prop ! Well that post summarizes it all up murph !


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 5, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Not how you'd do it ? You would rather waste a grand on a crane instead of maybe fifty bucks in lumber ? And it got your wheels moving seeing someone use a prop ! Well that post summarizes it all up murph !



OH PLEASE STOP with your nonsense Eddie..

Here's how I do 'em.... like and Egyptian (with a big truck)

locust tree removal Villanova PA 19085 off house.mov - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> OH PLEASE STOP with your nonsense Eddie..
> 
> Here's how I do 'em.... like and Egyptian (with a big truck)
> 
> locust tree removal Villanova PA 19085 off house.mov - YouTube



Great thanks murph now I got that stupid walk an egyptian song in my head ! Why aren't you working on a monday morning one week after a storm , I know you don't have a phone that has AS on its browser , you stike me as a guy who still has a floppy disk port ! Prolly took out all the cd players in the trucks so you cn listen to KC and the sunshine band on 8 track ! My ####s not nonsense either , it makes perfect sense to me as I post it .


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 5, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> My ####s not nonsense either , it makes perfect sense to me as I post it .



Walk like an Egyptian... if it makes YOU happy! can't please everyone, so you gotta please yourself ("I went to a garden party"... if you go back that far)

ps in 2009 I went into the mac store and bought the biggest baddest computer they had.... I just got a notice from firefox that mac is longer supporting their older version or something... 3 years and they say I gotta get a new one already...


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 5, 2012)

ps.. eddie, I've been on the phone this AM, closing a $7.5K oak removal in northern NJ.. hopefully I can make a couple G and never leave the state! You want in?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> ps.. eddie, I've been on the phone this AM, closing a $7.5K oak removal in northern NJ.. hopefully I can make a couple G and never leave the state! You want in?


 depends where ? I was at great adventure saturday , there's no gas period and I don't knoow any dumps or anything north of burlington . Can it be done in a day ? Better yet if it comes though email me some pics @ buckstreecare.com I will take a look then we can talk , this storm on weds. Prolly gonna be a wash so if its a real hurry up kinda deal I prolly couldn't help even know I would love too , just kinda up to my neck now and people are now calling every hour for stuff ! But anyway shoot me some pics I would still at least like to check some out , thanks murph for thinking of me that's cool ! For real all my #### aside I appreciate that .


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 5, 2012)

OMG, it's a sad state of affairs when people have to depend on a motley bunch of freaks like you people for help. Just thinking out loud here. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well Paul maybe you should come save them from us ! Murph that email is [email protected] sorry had a brain fart !


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 5, 2012)

No thanks. I'm all good with the storm chasing. Picked up some jobs from it, but no maddness. The damage is pretty spotty up my way, I think it's all down south mostly. That's okay, I'm getting ready to lay it down pretty soon anyway. It's getting kind of nippy out there!! Wood stove feels good though. Burning last October's feast.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

That sounds romantic ! Hopefully you still have blakes lashed to the bed post to keep ya warm !


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol.. that's actually pretty funny, Porks!

How are you working a storm and sitting on your fat ass posting on AS? Just curious..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. that's actually pretty funny, Porks!
> 
> How are you working a storm and sitting on your fat ass posting on AS? Just curious..



I have lightning 4G fast internet service now with this IPAD ! Get emails straight to the truck LOL . And I will always stop what I am doing to tell you how gay I think you are Rummy !


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 5, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I have lightning 4G fast internet service now with this IPAD ! Get emails straight to the truck LOL . And I will always stop what I am doing to tell you how gay I think you are Rummy !



Seems like an awful waste of technology. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Seems like an awful waste of technology. Just saying.



True dat!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> That sounds romantic ! Hopefully you still have blakes lashed to the bed post to keep ya warm !



Oh that's bad.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's 1 I was thinking of doing the redneck ingenuity on but holding it up with the bobcat bucket so it doesn't rip that last part of roof off! The top is hung in another Oak in front with some serious tension on all of the limbs. Can't let it go down and no crane, would have been fun but haven't got a call back yet. Was another tree in the back took out the garage.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Here's 1 I was thinking of doing the redneck ingenuity on but holding it up with the bobcat bucket so it doesn't rip that last part of roof off! The top is hung in another Oak in front with some serious tension on all of the limbs. Can't let it go down and no crane, would have been fun but haven't got a call back yet. Was another tree in the back took out the garage.



That is some sandy assed soil down there.

What do all the trees in this thread have in common?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> That is some sandy assed soil down there.
> 
> What do all the trees in this thread have in common?



Not alot of roots.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> That is some sandy assed soil down there.
> 
> What do all the trees in this thread have in common?



They were put to rest by some of the baddest Mutha truckers on this planet????????


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> That is some sandy assed soil down there.
> 
> What do all the trees in this thread have in common?



This area is on top of large hill too, lots of ancient river rock around there too.

All of these trees were Pre-Murphed?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2012)

Aside from Murph's locust they are all oak trees.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> I don't do tree work and even I can see you can't do it without a crane. :msp_blink:



I see one that can be done no crane granted crane would be easier but I have done many half uproots no crane.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Years ago when I worked for the city, we left the bucket up to chec for leaks.
> Jeff



Well actually a drift check can be performed periodically in both booms in around one hour and without loading the boom overnight


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, but I am not coming in an hour early to sit in the bucket with a cup of coffee and an I-Pad!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 5, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, but I am not coming in an hour early to sit in the bucket with a cup of coffee and an I-Pad!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Hahahah I'll speak with your boss get him to line you out :hmm3grin2orange: No; what I meant was teach the operators to do a monthly and always fly from lower controls in am before manning the basket! Anyway; it was the way I was taught but can't say I always conformed exact monthly dates. I did drift check and grease and inspect my equipment on a regular basis!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 5, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Hahahah I'll speak with your boss get him to line you out :hmm3grin2orange: No; what I meant was teach the operators to do a monthly and always fly from lower controls in am before manning the basket! Anyway; it was the way I was taught but can't say I always conformed exact monthly dates. I did drift check and grease and inspect my equipment on a regular basis!



LOL, for those of you in Rio Linda, You operate the bucket from the platform before hopping in,,, Good one, Rope!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, for those of you in Rio Linda, You operate the bucket from the platform before hopping in,,, Good one, Rope!
> Jeff



Yes I do lol my bucket is as old as myself and it flys better after pre-warming the fluid at lower controls but it's also standard operating procedure for aerial lift operation. I figure maybe thats why some companies keep them in the air stressing the load lines and seals all night lmfao to make their operators do a pre-flight!
I did a pre-flight almost consistently because many early big o trucks had defective drive cable ends causing failure and death. Inspecting the wire rope was at least a weekly pastime of mine and inspection saved my life once at different company! Not drive cable but actually the mounting to the truck was poorly performed and was set to fail in very short term, I was lucky to catch it, very, very lucky! I was also extremely mad that a truck was sent out to me mounted so haphazardly!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just for ####s and giggles I left my upper erect last night , when I got in this morning it was down and it was smoking a cigarette ! Is that bad ???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 8, 2012)

*blast from the past...*

maple man here after a three year absence...enjoying this thread...just got back from central jerksey...may head off to conneticutt or long island next...here's a short summary of what i saw in jerksey:

many homeowners are still waiting to hear from adjusters even though a tree is on or through the roof and will cause more structural damage the longer it sits there and water damage when it starts to rain...also even if a tree is directly over and inches from the roof and will come down in the next breeze causing the insurance co much more $$$ than the tree removal, they will not pay to have it removed...never figured that one out...

i went down solo so had to contract out...did a couple of crane jobs for a guy where he cleared about 45 for the day and paid me 400 and later tried to beat me for twenty five bucks...needless to say i'm back home in vt fielding calls from other tree cos...

apparently in new jerksey the insurance cos can up your deductible from 500 to 2500 or even a percentage of the accessed value of your home if the damage is from a "declared" hurricane...never heard that one before and i've worked canes from tallahassee kate in 85 to ivan in pensacola in 04...hugo was a mother of a storm and makes sandy look like a mousey girl scout in pigtails, that is unless you lived at the coast and sandy floated your house away...

saw the pics here of uprooted trees...did not see a lot of broken tops or damage to standing trees while in jerksey...mostly leaners on roofs or still in the air, and broken leaders and tops on buildings...saturated sandy soil, no pun intended, will cause trees to fall, with or without leaves, even in a category one cane...nice to have a crane on big oak leaners, especially when there's no other trees to rig out of...building a deadman a few feet out from the rootball is a possibility as is using something like an excavator depending on tree size...also, if the rootball is huge and largely intact and the lean is not overly severe, even large oaks will raise up a bit...i did a spruce a few days ago that i actually pushed up and away from the roof once the top and limbs were off...granted, i wouldn't have been able to do that to an oak...

okay gotta go...i just got a call from a "tree guy" down in central jerksey who just lost his climber and sounds like he does tree work with a weed whacker...


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Nov 8, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Inspecting the wire rope was at least a weekly pastime of mine and inspection saved my life once at different company! Not drive cable but actually the mounting to the truck was poorly performed and was set to fail in very short term, I was lucky to catch it, very, very lucky! I was also extremely mad that a truck was sent out to me mounted so haphazardly!



Rope,

Better you than most others........ at least you found it BEFORE someone got dead. Keep checking that gear.

Rick


----------



## mr. holden wood (Nov 8, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> maple man here after a three year absence...enjoying this thread...just got back from central jerksey...may head off to conneticutt or long island next...here's a short summary of what i saw in jerksey:
> 
> many homeowners are still waiting to hear from adjusters even though a tree is on or through the roof and will cause more structural damage the longer it sits there and water damage when it starts to rain...also even if a tree is directly over and inches from the roof and will come down in the next breeze causing the insurance co much more $$$ than the tree removal, they will not pay to have it removed...never figured that one out...
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha ha "Jerksey", hope ya take another three years off ya d-bag.


----------



## millbilly (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate storm work. People are never happy, and they think they are getting gouged. What I really hated the most, was getting the go ahead and 3 hours later they call and say they have a found a friend to do it for them. I go by the job on the way in, and its someone with a pickup and a 16 foot trailer with brush stacked up with poles cut from the tree. One of my customers called them roving gangs knocking on doors. 

Thanks for listening to my rant. Here are a few pics that I wish these roving gangs would have attempted.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2012)

millbilly said:


> I hate storm work. People are never happy, and they think they are getting gouged. What I really hated the most, was getting the go ahead and 3 hours later they call and say they have a found a friend to do it for them. I go by the job on the way in, and its someone with a pickup and a 16 foot trailer with brush stacked up with poles cut from the tree. One of my customers called them roving gangs knocking on doors.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant. Here are a few pics that I wish these roving gangs would have attempted.



Right on! That is why I passed on that oak I posted, it was not a regular customer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 8, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> Ha ha ha ha "Jerksey", hope ya take another three years off ya d-bag.



I can tell by your stupid, ignorant, and aggressive attitude that you dis someone that you do not know. You are one of the biggest D-Bags here and probably one of the reason's not many come here or post much.
Mapleman is a Legend, and you are ,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 8, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> You only get born once.. I would make that the priority... way too many unneeded c sections and check out the dangers of vaccinations ... all that ADD and autism etc.. caused by mercury in the vaccines.. and all the auto-immune disorders caused by confusing the body's intelligence... even the public health officials will tell you that your child is individually at MORE RISK for getting vaccinated. Hope the delivery goes well..



Both of my kids are vaccinated as are all the other kids in the family and are prefectly fine.


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 8, 2012)

*was that d as in dirt or d as in douch?*

hey jeff, i heard guido was back from the dead, maybe he or geena needs to pay mr. wood a visit and yank his topknot a bit...my apologies to mr. wood for any hurt feelings my post may have caused him...here in vermont we have a bit of fun with new jerksey tourists, especially the ones who come up here and think we're a bunch of hillbillies...we're actually woodchucks...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not all the guys in jersey are jerkoffs , there's a lot of guys here working and getting help from locals , real jerkoffs would slash your tires and beat your head with a bat , and believe that the flip side of many coins , not here and not now though we have been showing a lot of guys around here all our spots and wishing them luck along the way .


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 8, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> hey jeff, i heard guido was back from the dead, maybe he or geena needs to pay mr. wood a visit and yank his topknot a bit...my apologies to mr. wood for any hurt feelings my post may have caused him...here in vermont we have a bit of fun with new jerksey tourists, especially the ones who come up here and think we're a bunch of hillbillies...we're actually woodchucks...



Gonna bump Guido's Last Hurrah for the newb's!
Jeff

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/98183.htm

Enjoy,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Way up , on a dead stick ! Nice pics of a nice drop


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 8, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna bump Guido's Last Hurrah for the newb's!
> Jeff
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/98183.htm
> ...



He's not dead? WTF I feel cheated i bought cried when I read the ending where he got zapped.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Nov 8, 2012)

Heck, the only reason I done signed up for this here AS is cuz I figgered I could learn about chainsaws, start me a wood cuttin' company, get me a fast bucket truck and then just chase storms until I got rich.


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 8, 2012)

*the garden state*

agreed, met some good people down in jersey, and guess what--some of them were even tree men...but i still can't understand why they call it the garden state...ever smelled the air in hobroken? how far did your gaffs sink into that dead pine uncle buck?

guido did get zapped, but before he did he planted his seed in short skirt sue...guido jr is climbing over in maine and is a veritable chip off the ol' block...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> agreed, met some good people down in jersey, and guess what--some of them were even tree men...but i still can't understand why they call it the garden state...ever smelled the air in hobroken? how far did your gaffs sink into that dead pine uncle buck?
> 
> guido did get zapped, but before he did he planted his seed in short skirt sue...guido jr is climbing over in maine and is a veritable chip off the ol' block...



That's a dead red oak , and not real deep ! The garden state part is far south , Gloucester , Salem and all the counties far south , jersey should be 2 states because north and south are a world apart


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Worked a while with naked arborist for the last few days , cool dude for sure , and today we are hammering out in tabernacle NJ , got a nice 3 dayer all pine split bowed over fouled and downed LOL you name we got it ! And I have work planned til xmas ! Life is good for now .


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 9, 2012)

Eddie,
You want OD in a 75' rear mount and a grapple chipper with a 30 yard chip truck when they are done in central park?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Eddie,
> You want OD in a 75' rear mount and a grapple chipper with a 30 yard chip truck when they are done in central park?


that sounds pricey , if ya throw in the 3000gallon fuel truck 14 cable skiddersand all that entails maybe we can talk were building roads here not just milking resy tree work LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

And Dave I dunno if Justin and I are permitted to work together on the same site that may exceed the alotted ####### quota of 1 !


----------



## jrider (Nov 9, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Worked a while with naked arborist for the last few days , cool dude for sure , and today we are hammering out in tabernacle NJ , got a nice 3 dayer all pine split bowed over fouled and downed LOL you name we got it ! And I have work planned til xmas ! Life is good for now .



I live in Tabernacle...if you are ever looking for a place to get rid of wood, please contact me.


----------



## jrider (Nov 9, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> agreed, met some good people down in jersey, and guess what--some of them were even tree men...but i still can't understand why they call it the garden state...ever smelled the air in hobroken? how far did your gaffs sink into that dead pine uncle buck?
> 
> guido did get zapped, but before he did he planted his seed in short skirt sue...guido jr is climbing over in maine and is a veritable chip off the ol' block...



Its called that because you have to guard everything you own. 

But seriously, come down to south Jersey and its a whole different world. I grew up on a property surrounded by the largest state forest east of the Mississippi. My sister lives in Vermont and everyone she brings down can't believe it when they see it. They all picture north Jersey. And they love when we load up our truck with fresh fruit and vegetables when we come up to visit.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

jrider said:


> I live in Tabernacle...if you are ever looking for a place to get rid of wood, please contact me.



Come see me I am by the baseball fields on germain road or ave , I got pine cherry and some oak ! I will even load it for ya .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey j rider if you come over can you bring me some aspirin I have a pounding head ache . Thanks LOL


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 9, 2012)

That was a long effin read! A good one none the less. Great story but no one would understand it other than tree guys lol. Good writin Maple! "like the energizer bunny using a dildo" or something like that haha.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 9, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Worked a while with naked arborist for the last few days , cool dude for sure , and today we are hammering out in tabernacle NJ , got a nice 3 dayer all pine split bowed over fouled and downed LOL you name we got it ! And I have work planned til xmas ! Life is good for now .



Lemmie get this straight you were naked with an arborist last few days split bowed over with fowl and downed, sheesh you Northern dudes scare me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Lemmie get this straight you were naked with an arborist last few days split bowed over with fowl and downed, sheesh you Northern dudes scare me :hmm3grin2orange:


Well have you ever done pajote at 9am in the morning ? If ya have then you would know that you may do a lot of 1st's that day !!!!! Just kidding , everyone will think I am serious and call me a big phag ! And the setting of brokeback mountain was not New Jersey buddy !!! Just saying !


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 9, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well have you ever done pajote at 9am in the morning ? If ya have then you would know that you may do a lot of 1st's that day !!!!! Just kidding , everyone will think I am serious and call me a big phag ! And the setting of brokeback mountain was not New Jersey buddy !!! Just saying !



Brahahaha glad ya busy feller.


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 9, 2012)

*whooowaaaa...*

yeah man, southbound manana...heard it's really messed up around rutgers...anyone heard what's up farther south in the aps...two feet of snow shoulda done a lot of damage...all climbing work once the ground is cleared...thinking i can work my way south from west virginia to carolina then winter over in fla...i agree with there being enuf work til xmas...i'm gone tho once there's ice on the trees...climbed one winter in vt...when the sun went down and the wind picked up it felt like 20 below...most winters i headed out to the bay area and worked the pacific storms or else took off down under...that was one scary looking tree, unc buck, be it oak or pine...


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome back mapleman... ood to hear from you again... loved the Guido and Gina story.. Glad to hear you're doing OK... You are welcome here outside philly anytime...


----------



## tree md (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm outside of Philly now... Having my truck repaired... Gonna work with Eddie for a day... I wound up 2 miles from his shop... What are the odds... Got hooked up with a South Jersey girl who has been an angel... No shortage of drama in South Jersey...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Brahahaha glad ya busy feller.



Thanks it a nice little late season boost !


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 9, 2012)

*makin' hay while the sun shines*

thanks murph...good to be back...took the summer off due to shoulder and neck problems but feeling good enuf now to hammer it...the guy i was working for lives in camden county, i guess not too far from philly...gonna go farther east nearer the work this time...


----------



## tree md (Nov 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/m0iR6kOlOJ41

1


----------



## jrider (Nov 10, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Come see me I am by the baseball fields on germain road or ave , I got pine cherry and some oak ! I will even load it for ya .



Tree climber - right by Patty Bowker Fields?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2012)

jrider said:


> Tree climber - right by Patty Bowker Fields?


yes right there !


----------



## Naked Arborist (Nov 10, 2012)

If you guys need any hardwoods hauled from the ball feilds area today I'll be out in Tabernacle. Heading out soon with another delivery to Sooy Place Rd. Always in the market for free hardwoods that you like to load  ask 101 about that. Did you get that blown down mess tied-yed up yesterday Ed?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2012)

The hell with Baltimore ,today it was a AS meet and greet ,we had naked arborist and treemd out for a bit mixing it up with us , pretty good climber that md character and NA loves the hardwoods I got so that's a + ! Thanks again fellows !


----------



## mr. holden wood (Nov 10, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> hey jeff, i heard guido was back from the dead, maybe he or geena needs to pay mr. wood a visit and yank his topknot a bit...my apologies to mr. wood for any hurt feelings my post may have caused him...here in vermont we have a bit of fun with new jerksey tourists, especially the ones who come up here and think we're a bunch of hillbillies...we're actually woodchucks...



No Harm , raised in keene N.H.Gotta give ya chit when ya are cashing in on "jerksey" when they are down. If it wasn't for jersey tourists all vermont would have is homo's and hillbillies. Anyway stay safe and welcome back.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Worked a while with naked arborist for the last few days , cool dude for sure , and today we are hammering out in tabernacle NJ , got a nice 3 dayer all pine split bowed over fouled and downed LOL you name we got it ! And I have work planned til xmas ! Life is good for now .



Good to hear Chris Christy Tree Service is rockin' and rolling!! 

Lol, does everybody in jersey look like that??


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

I dunno does everyone in conn. Look like strung out Justin Beibers ? :msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno does everyone in conn. Look like strung out Justin Beibers ? :msp_scared:



Does everyone in jersey look like they ate Justin Beibers? Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Does everyone in jersey look like they ate Justin Beibers? Lol.



You win .........this is boring .......


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> You win .........this is boring .......



Oh Jesus, the low brow is taking the high road, serious?

I hear ya though. Stay safe out there, Porky!! Seriously..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Oh Jesus, the low brow is taking the high road, serious?
> 
> I hear ya though. Stay safe out there, Porky!! Seriously..



I don't have any more material ! And I dunno want a headache trying to think of a way to insult you ! Other then the same OL #### that made me wanna drag you behind a truck down a road of broken beer bottles , and we all know no one wants to rehash that whole fiasco !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Basically lets just make fun of marquis tree some more !


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Basically lets just make fun of marquis tree some more !



Oh stop, you know damn well my saying you look like Chris Christy's retarded, downs ridden, Tommy Boy like brother, is just absolutely hilarious, you just don't wanna admit it!! Lmao..


----------



## TheLumberJack (Nov 12, 2012)

You guys need any help out there? 

I'm slowing down here in western PA and thinking about heading east.

email is best: [email protected]


----------



## Naked Arborist (Nov 14, 2012)

If your coming to Jersey "be real" and cut straight! The ugly things I've seen hanging around here are going to get more than a few hacks hurt this winter. The messy cuts I've seen along the roadsides here and there make me wonder "who ran that saw?"


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 15, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Basically lets just make fun of marquis tree some more !



What's this lard ass? I haven't posted any pictures of our filthy shop recently... that was really a low blow by the way.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 15, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> What's this lard ass? I haven't posted any pictures of our filthy shop recently... that was really a low blow by the way.


the shops a pigstye is a low blow ? Wow your getting a bit soft Ehhhhhhh? Just kidding man , let's see some pics ! I mean you do that road building thing too right ! 

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 15, 2012)

*skull and crossbones*

landed a gig climbing at a nudist camp in martinsville, new jersey...this place sits on a "mountain"...the wind must have venturied up the ridge...big tulip poplars, oaks and ashes hung up and leaning over cottages...no crane or bucket trucks...no nudists either... they all went to florida before sandy...i'm staying at a motel that looks like an armed camp...tree guys from georgia, alabama, texas and virginia...they should change the name of this place to "skull and crossbones"...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> landed a gig climbing at a nudist camp in martinsville, new jersey...this place sits on a "mountain"...the wind must have venturied up the ridge...big tulip poplars, oaks and ashes hung up and leaning over cottages...no crane or bucket trucks...no nudists either... they all went to florida before sandy...i'm staying at a motel that looks like an armed camp...tree guys from georgia, alabama, texas and virginia...they should change the name of this place to "skull and crossbones"...



Nice your working up at the sky farm huh? Ya up there with that guy from my neck of the woods ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 15, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice your working up at the sky farm huh? Ya up there with that guy from my neck of the woods ?



:msp_scared: :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 15, 2012)

*tulipville*

you know the place? it's in the township of bridgewater up past chimney rock...caretaker's name is bill...electic gate to get in...lot's of big tulips...it's a mess!


----------



## Mapleman (Nov 15, 2012)

*pacific storms*

hey jeff, what's happening? you gonna get any of that weather moving off the pacific?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 15, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> hey jeff, what's happening? you gonna get any of that weather moving off the pacific?



Nah, We are the protected people of the so-cal breach!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mapleman said:


> you know the place? it's in the township of bridgewater up past chimney rock...caretaker's name is bill...electic gate to get in...lot's of big tulips...it's a mess!



Well hold on a minute , I don't know the caretaker and all , just be careful they say them central jersey caretakers start to get a little frisky right around the 1st frost , so don't drink or eat anything he makes for you , it may be roofead !


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

This was one of the bigger job we did 32" pine.. Were based in North Jersey


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

first two pics are from a 28" dia 80' red oak that landed in there front yard and took out the lines. Its the spar that is directly behind me that fell. The other pic is from my buddies back yard his saw was to small. the Saw's a Stihl MS660 with a 36" bar in all three pics


----------

